# Kidney infect and Co-Amoxiclav



## millicent (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm almost 32 weeks pg and have been diagnosed with a kidney infection and the doctor has given me co-amoxiclav but I have read somewhere that it is not best to take when pg, I just wanted to double check if it safe or not.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi hun,

I'll pass you over to maz our pharmacist xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Generally considered safe to take in pregnancy. Definitely take them for diagnosed infection as more risk of harm to you if you go untreated (kidneys are under huge strain during pregnancy).

Hope last 2 months go well     

Maz x


----------

